# England Premier league 23-29 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 22, 2010)

23 Mar 19:00 West Ham v Wolverhampton  1.80 3.60 4.50 +27  
24 Mar 18:45 Aston Villa v Sunderland  1.53 3.80 7.00 +27  
24 Mar 18:45 Man City v Everton  1.83 3.50 4.33 +27  
24 Mar 18:45 Portsmouth v Chelsea  12.00 5.00 1.30 +27  
24 Mar 19:00 Blackburn v Birmingham  2.00 3.25 4.00 +27  
27 Mar 14:00 Birmingham v Arsenal  6.50 3.60 1.50 +20  
27 Mar 14:00 Chelsea v Aston Villa  1.40 4.20 7.00 +20  
27 Mar 14:00 Hull v Fulham  2.40 3.25 2.75 +20  
27 Mar 14:00 Tottenham v Portsmouth  1.22 5.50 11.00 +20  
27 Mar 14:00 West Ham v Stoke  2.00 3.30 3.40 +20  
27 Mar 14:00 Wolverhampton v Everton  3.40 3.30 2.00 +20  
27 Mar 15:30 Bolton v Man Utd  7.00 4.20 1.40 +20  
28 Mar 10:00 Burnley v Blackburn  2.50 3.25 2.62 +20  
28 Mar 13:00 Liverpool v Sunderland  1.22 5.50 11.00 +20  
29 Mar 17:00 Man City v Wigan  1.30 4.50 9.00


----------



## The_Bet_Spotters (Mar 27, 2010)

*Tips for Saturday 27th March - Football*

We have a few tips for todays football action including: 
Tottenham v Portsmouth - home team to score in both halves @ 2.00 
Wolves v Everton - Everton to win @ 2.1 
Norwich v Leeds - Norwich @ 2.05 

We had a profitable week last time around and hopefully we can replicate that this weekend. We will post all results as ever on our blog. 

Good luck!


----------

